
Want an Unconquerable Mind? Try Stoic Philosophy - evo_9
http://www.forbes.com/sites/carriesheffield/2013/12/01/want-an-unconquerable-mind-try-stoic-philosophy/
======
pelhage
Tim Ferriss believes in stoicism, which is how I first learned about it. Great
article, it really makes a lot of sense.

------
zenpusher
Forbes, you're so cheesy you make me laugh. Thank you.

~~~
zenpusher
Actually, it's a pretty good article - especially for Forbes. Disregard my
previous comment.

